# Eros Ramazzotti ist wieder Vater geworden



## beachkini (3 Aug. 2011)

Stolzer Papa: *Eros Ramazzotti (47)* ist zum zweiten Mal Vater geworden. Auf seiner Facebook-Seite gab der Italo-Schmuse-Sänger bekannt, dass seine Lebensgefährtin, das italienische Model *Marica Pellegrinelli (22)*, ein gesundes Mädchen zur Welt gebracht habe.

"Danke, Marica, für dieses wunderbare Geschenk, danke für all die Liebe, die du mir gibst, ihr seid mein Leben", schreibt Eros voller Dankbarkeit.

Töchterchen Raffaela Maria kam am 2. August in Mailand zur Welt. Mit "Wetten, dass ..?"-Co-Moderatorin Michelle Hunziker (34) hat Eros bereits die 14-jährige Tochter Aurora. Ramazzotti und Hunziker hatten im April 1998 geheiratet, seit 2002 lebt das Paar getrennt. Im Sommer 2010 zeigte sich der Sänger zum ersten Mal mit seiner neuen Liebe Marica Pellegrinelli.


----------



## Franky70 (3 Aug. 2011)

Natürlich hat der Kerl eine Frau, die vom Alter her seine Tochter sein könnte.
Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn dem nicht so wäre. 

Für mich ist er ein Depp!
Ich meine, wer die Hunziker gehen läßt, muß doch einen an der Waffel haben...


----------



## Padderson (3 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der Kerl eine Frau, die vom Alter her seine Tochter sein könnte.
> Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn dem nicht so wäre.
> 
> Für mich ist er ein Depp!
> Ich meine, wer die Hunziker gehen läßt, muß doch einen an der Waffel haben...



vor allem hat das Kind nicht den Hauch einer Chance, auch nur annähernd so hübsch zu werden wie Michelle


----------



## Franky70 (3 Aug. 2011)

Joah...obwohl seine neue Flamme ja jetzt auch nicht häßlich ist. 

Aber Michelle spielt in einer eigenen Liga - vielleicht die heisseste Frau...alive (siehe oben).


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> (...)
> Für mich ist er ein Depp!
> Ich meine, wer die Hunziker gehen läßt, muß doch einen an der Waffel haben...



Vielleicht iss ja Michelle Hunziker gegangen? Wenn frau gehen will dann wird mann sie nicht zum Bleiben zwingen können - obwohl das Männer immer wieder mal nicht kapieren...


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2011)

Ich hab mal Aussagen von der Hunziker gelesen, dass noch kein Mann sie richtig befriedigt hat.


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Aussagen von der Hunziker gelesen, dass noch kein Mann sie richtig befriedigt hat.



Na klar! 

Sie sollte sich eher mal fragen warum sie immer wieder verlassen und betrogen wurde?!


----------



## Franky70 (4 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Aussagen von der Hunziker gelesen, dass noch kein Mann sie richtig befriedigt hat.


Mmm...Details, ich will Details wissen! 

Wie braucht sie es, wie oft (??)...erzähle uns das mal, Michelle. 

Könnte durch die Blume ja heissen, dass Eros einen Kleinen hat...(?!).


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> (...)
> Könnte durch die Blume ja heissen, dass Eros einen Kleinen hat...(?!).



Was ich sonst noch so aus der Abteilung Nachtreten und Schmutzige-Wäsche-in-der-Öffentlichkeit-Waschen gelesen habe - heißt es wohl auch Aber immerhin: Potent genug zum Kinderzeugen iss er ja wohl...:rock:


----------

